# Wedding stage decorators, DJs, photo/video



## AeroPrima (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm getting married and am looking out for the following:

- Wedding stage decorators
- Florists
- DJ
- Photographer
- Videographer

I don't want to go through an event management/planning company. I would like to make direct contact with the suppliers. Would appreciate if anyone has any leads or contacts please.

Thanks


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations!! 
I think I saw some billboards up recently advertising a Bride tradeshow either in Abu Dhabi or Dubai - google search will prolly reveal more info, but a wedding tradeshow may be a good place to start.
Good Luck


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty sure you can drive into Karama and/or Satwa and find a few Indian/Pakistani owed businesses that can do some of this for you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ask the hotel where you're hosting the wedding reception to recommend their suppliers as they usually get cheaper rates. 

There's also a wedding shop or whatever you call it in Karama opposite Day to Day supermarket.

Congratulations!


----------

